
Britain slumps to bottom of cancer survival tables - RickJWagner
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2019/09/11/britain-slumps-bottom-cancer-survival-league-tables-two-decades/
======
ptah
bottom of table for countries with universal healthcare is not that bad

~~~
jamasb
It absolutely is when you consider the strength of the research communities
surrounding cancers and their treatments in the UK.

~~~
jbrooksuk
I’ve heard that “charities” such as Cancer Research UK are actually business
who invest very little of their income to actual research, instead paying
relatively a lot more for media and payroll?

~~~
tonyedgecombe
£545 million spent on research and £42 million on public information out of
£672 million raised. So approx 13% spent on administration.

